# Running the Meds Gauntlet



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

I havent posted here in awhile, mostly because ive been busy with other things, but i need support on this one. I have basically been bouncing on and off different medications ever since i was 14. I am now 19, and have yet to stabilize on any meds. Part of the reason I have not been able to accomplish this is the fact that i hate being on them. The second, and most important reason is that I cant deal with the side effects that come with them.

I was taking a combo of lamictal, zyprexa, and paxil for awhile. but i recently stopped taking the paxil because it was killing my libido, and the zyprexa just wasnt working that well.

I am now starting on seroquel and lexapro. I hope this combo works, and without any side effects.

If anybody has had any experience with this or just wants to post, please do. Anything is appreciated.

-Eros


----------



## Manic D (Jun 29, 2005)

Hey. I've tried Paxil, Remeron, Luvox, Effexor, Cymbalta, Anafranil, Klonopin, Lexapro and now I'm on Zoloft and a little Lamictal. Fun stuff. I've been on the Zoloft for over a month (gradually stepping up) and though it has helped my anxiety/obsessiveness I think it has made my DP/DR a little worse. I'm also tired all the time and it gives me rough sexual side effects. So yeah. Keep trying buddy, we're all in this together.


----------

